# Bulbophyllum sp. "rosary beads" ?



## goods (Feb 29, 2012)

I was browsing TOF's site earlier, and happened across this one. I've seen the name a couple times before, so I don't think it's necessarily "new". I've never seen pictures of this plant in bloom, though. Does anyone have any pictures or know if this one's been formally ID'd yet?


----------

